# Angeln in Kuala Lumpur / Singapur



## ashtray (6. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Bald fliege ich für 2 Wochen nach Malaysia / Singapur. Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich dort auch mal angeln gehen soll.

Bisher war ich noch nie Angeln im Urlaub, aber diesmal denke ich: Warum eigentlich nicht ?

Hat jemand von euch schon einmal ne Tour in der Umgebung besagter Städte gemacht? Was ist empfehlenswert (Meer oder binnen ... aufm Meer war ich noch nie fischen ... )? Wie viel kostet der Spaß, was brauche ich UND: Kann ich den Fisch auch verwerten (wohne in nem Hostel ...)

Bin gespannt auf eure Infos,

Gruß

Ash


----------



## huuwi (7. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kuala Lumpur / Singapur*

was du in einem hostel machen kannst oder darfst weiss ich nicht, aber du hast auf der beach road viele angel laeden und die bieten dieverse trips an.
huuwi


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (7. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kuala Lumpur / Singapur*

Kommt auf das Hostel an. Bei einem Hostel mit Gemeinschaftsküche sehe ich keinen Grund, gefangenen Fisch nicht verwerten zu können. 
In Malaysia würde ich mir den für ein paar Ringit irgendwo zubereiten lassen, weniger Aufwand und mit Sicherheit sehr lecker.
Wo solls denn genau hingehen? Nur KL und Singapur?


----------



## ashtray (7. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kuala Lumpur / Singapur*

Ja, es geht "nur" nach KL und Signapur. Auf dem Rückweg noch 2 Tage Dubai ... 

Für ne "richtige" Rundreise war die Zeit leider zu kurz, daher nur ein Städtetrip.

Die Idee mit dem Zubereiten lassen finde ich gut! Das klingt nach ner tollen idee!


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (7. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kuala Lumpur / Singapur*

Moin,

This might help:

http://www.alloexpat.com/malaysia_e...a-guide-best-spots-information-tips-t259.html

der sogar noch mehr:

http://klthismonth.blogspot.de/2008/05/fishing-in-kuala-lumpur.html

oder der:

http://mybiebie.blogspot.de/2010/10/desa-fishing-sport-taman-desa-kuala.html

Gib mal Bescheid, was am Ende dabei rausgekommen ist.


----------



## Bigtown_de (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kuala Lumpur / Singapur*

Ich,

ich schließ mich hier mal an, da ich ebenfalls in Januar in KL bin.
Habe drei Wochenenden zur Verfügung die ich gerne mit fischen Fresh/Salt verbringen würde.

Habt ihr noch ein paar Tips für mich, wie ich an günstige Trips (Alleinangler) heran komme?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Wollebre (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kuala Lumpur / Singapur*

Damit es über Weihnachten nicht langweilig wird

Malaysia:
www.fishingkaki.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=71
www.oceanbluefishing.com/2011/malaysia/
http://joranpancing.blogspot.de/
www.kurauking.com/forum/
http://fahizhussin.blogspot.de/
www.facebook.com/pages/Malaysian-Fishing-Net/190114091089956
www.kakipancing.net/index.php?sid=a6f1bfbac51f0b7def41c617135d80b5

Händler in Malaysia:
http://extremeanglers.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=1&lang=en
www.tcetackles.com.my/
www.kepongtackle.com/
http://extremeanglers.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=1&lang=en

Singapore:
www.fishingkaki.com/forum/
www.shoreangler.8m.com/
www.sportfishingasia.com/forums/index.php

Händler in Singapore:
http://kaiser-pro-shop.blogspot.de/
www.fishingbuddy.com.sg/product_view.php?product_id=879
www.hottackle.com/
http://startackle.com/
www.handlinefishing.com/whosfishing/tacklesdirectory.htm
www.fishingparadise.com.sg/
www.sabrestrokers.com/
www.eastackle.com/t-about.aspx
www.xpeditiontackles.com/page.php?page=contact
www.resourcefinder4u.com/diy-tools/diy-threader.php
www.siowchiang.com/index.php/download/
www.eguide.com.sg/Products/Fishing-Tackle-Retail
http://singapore.yalwa.sg/Fishing-Tackle/70203/
http://singapore.angloinfo.com/af/222/singapore-fishing-tackle-and-angling.html

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## Bigtown_de (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kuala Lumpur / Singapur*

oh danke da hab ich was zu lesen.
ein paar kenn ich schon ^^

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Wollebre (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kuala Lumpur / Singapur*

Christian, am einfachsten in beide Länder in ein Chatboard anmelden. Dich kurz vorstellen und deine Wünsche äußern.
Die asiatischen Sportsfreunde sind äußerst Hilfsbereit.
So habe ich auch vor Jahre meine ersten Kontakte in Indonesien geknüpft.

Good Luck
Wolfgang


----------



## Wollebre (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kuala Lumpur / Singapur*

das könnte auch noch interessieren:

www.theasianangler.com/

Dann ist wohl so alles ausgeschöpft was ich abgespeichert habe.

Wolfgang


----------



## Bigtown_de (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kuala Lumpur / Singapur*

Dank dir Wolfgang,

hab schon meine Kollegen Vorort angesetzt im Freundeskreis nach Kontakten zu suchen. Viel Zeit ist ja leider nicht mehr.

Gruß

Christain


----------

